# vboxclient: the virtualbox kernel service is not running



## seven (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I am unable to share folder with my virtualbox.
I'm try to share folder and clipboard from my mechine to virtualbox, but things that it need
emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions to installed, so I find https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox and install the extensions
`pkg install emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions`
and add this to /etc/rc.conf in the FreeBSD guest:

```
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
```
and after reboot, I got a message as title said:
	
	



```
vboxclient: the virtualbox kernel service is not running
```
and after that I double check I've add 
	
	



```
vboxservice_enable="YES"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
vboxguest_enable="YES"
```

and virtualbox can work fine without this extension.
For about different timezone I may not response soon, but any help appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2016)

seven said:


> I am unable to share folder with my virtualbox.


This doesn't work at all. Not yet at least.

https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2016-07-2016-09.html#VirtualBox-Shared-Folders-Filesystem


As for the other issues, build emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions from ports. It requires a kernel module that needs to be build against the exact version of your kernel. The package was built for 10.1.


----------

